# foot switch for axminster



## stevebuk (8 Jul 2020)

Hi guys
i have the Axminster Trade AT460SS Scroll Saw and i would like a foot switch for it, will the hegner foot switch fit it please.
thanks


----------



## loftyhermes (8 Jul 2020)

I would think any foot switch would work but you would have to either bypass or insert it after the NVR switch.


----------



## powertools (8 Jul 2020)

A few years ago there were several threads about foot switches and I think that many of us including me purchased a cheap item from ebay. It works a treat and cost about £8 plus a bit of wire a plug and a socket.
It may be worth doing a search on the forum to see if you can find it and see if it will fit your needs.


----------



## stevebuk (23 Jul 2020)

well i cant find a single thread relating to this at all, might i ask what item it was that you bought from ebay, i have an electrician going to do the job for me but he is not sure where to wire it so i would love to find more information regarding this matter, would an old sewing machine footswitch do the job??


----------



## Rorschach (23 Jul 2020)

If your electrician can't work it out, get a new electrician! :shock:

Adding a footswitch to any tool is really very simple.


----------



## stevebuk (23 Jul 2020)

not really an answer i was looking for but hey if you would sooner poke fun than help, thanks anyway..


----------



## Rorschach (23 Jul 2020)

:lol: Alright
Momentary footswitch wired into an extension cable (so you can use it on other machines). 6A rating seems to be the most common and cheapest, probably sufficient for your saw and many other tools.

Bypass the NVR on the saw or better still replace with a simple on/off switch. Job done.


----------



## AES (23 Jul 2020)

Here you go:

post1154026.html?hilit=Ex%2021%20footswitch#p1154026

NOTE please. The 2nd link in the above refers to me fitting a foot switch to my own Ex 21 which, not being a UK version, does not have a NVR switch. But it can't be all that much different surely?

HTH


----------



## stevebuk (23 Jul 2020)

thank you Rorschach , that doesn't mean anything to me at all, you say bypass the NVR but dont say where to plug it instead, i will ask the electrician if he understands that description, he is far better rewiring houses than trying to remove switches from machines, thank you..


----------



## powertools (23 Jul 2020)

found-a-decent-foot-switch-for-my-scroll-saw-t70311.html

scrollsaw-foot-pedal-t113188.html

Hope that helps


----------



## stevebuk (23 Jul 2020)

thank you, would i be able to use this please..
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Durable-Anti ... SwTuJYr-e6


----------



## Rorschach (23 Jul 2020)

stevebuk":hfjvc6pt said:


> thank you, would i be able to use this please..
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Durable-Anti ... SwTuJYr-e6



Yes that is the right type, but probably a bit overkill.

Bypassing the NVR switch means taking it out of the circuit.


----------



## powertools (23 Jul 2020)

Steve.
The switch you have linked to is the exact same switch that I have.
My saws don't have nvr switches so I just wired the foot switch into an extension lead, if yours does I think you would need to bypass it. I can't help on how to do that but it should be simple enough for someone competent enough.
I don't think that not having an nvr would be a problem as in many ways the foot switch does the same job.


----------



## stevebuk (23 Jul 2020)

thank you so much, this picture paints a thousand words, i have saved your picture to show the electrician, do we have to make the NVR redundant?


----------



## powertools (23 Jul 2020)

stevebuk":15nhlyns said:


> thank you so much, this picture paints a thousand words, i have saved your picture to show the electrician, do we have to make the NVR redundant?



I think so because every time you take your foot off the switch you cut the power to the machine and the nvr will trip out so next time you press the switch you will have to reset the nvr that kind of makes it having no point in having a foot switch.


----------



## Rorschach (23 Jul 2020)

Yes you must either bypass the NVR or replace with a standard on/off switch.


----------



## stevebuk (23 Jul 2020)

yes i guess that makes sense, thank mate..


----------



## loftyhermes (24 Jul 2020)

If you really wanted to keep the NVR then connecting the foot switch between the NVR and the front switch/speed controller should work, looking at photos on Aminsters site there is a plug/socket in between them already so you just need another one to insert the foot switch.


----------



## stevebuk (24 Jul 2020)

loftyhermes":2rosnlkq said:


> If you really wanted to keep the NVR then connecting the foot switch between the NVR and the front switch/speed controller should work, looking at photos on Aminsters site there is a plug/socket in between them already so you just need another one to insert the foot switch.



hi lofty
this looks good but i have no idea what i need to buy or what would plug into it, would it be straight from the mains into it? and is it possible to wire up this type of plug? may i ask, i know you are fairly local to me, if this proves too much of a challenge for my electrician may i hire your services to fit it up for me?


----------



## loftyhermes (24 Jul 2020)

You just need the same type as is fitted, then the foot switch would be wired in between, that is the feed from the NVR to the foot switch and then from the foot switch to the front on/off speed switch. This should be an easy fix for an electrician to do, plus he'll know what and where to get the plug/socket from or might have another way of doing it. Messing about with electricity is not really my skill, whilst I would consider doing it for my self, no way would I do it for any one else, though if you do get stuck you could always see if Frank in Southwell is willing to assist you.


----------



## clogs (24 Jul 2020)

on a similar subject for myself...this time for a wood lathe........
on eBay for around £14-15 there is a footswitch rated at 15amps which has a saftey cover built in.....
the switch is made from Aluminium.....
well worth the money it seems........


----------



## stevebuk (24 Jul 2020)

loftyhermes":2ih3jpo5 said:


> You just need the same type as is fitted, then the foot switch would be wired in between, that is the feed from the NVR to the foot switch and then from the foot switch to the front on/off speed switch. This should be an easy fix for an electrician to do, plus he'll know what and where to get the plug/socket from or might have another way of doing it. Messing about with electricity is not really my skill, whilst I would consider doing it for my self, no way would I do it for any one else, though if you do get stuck you could always see if Frank in Southwell is willing to assist you.



not seen frank in a long time, only seen him once since Hetty died, he had another lady with him, not sure if he still lives where he did before, i could ask him, thank you..

PS have you got his mobile number, just rang his house but not in, i could be waiting a long time to catch him in..


----------



## loftyhermes (24 Jul 2020)

I have only seen him once as well, a few months after the funeral,. No sorry I don't have his mobile number.


----------



## stevebuk (24 Jul 2020)

not a problem, i will keep trying..


----------



## donwatson (25 Jul 2020)

Will this help ? There are 2 or 3 different threads on here.

foot-switch-type-t90839-30.html

Don W


----------



## stevebuk (25 Jul 2020)

thank you Don, not sure if it helps or not, wires and machines are beyond me, i really hope the electrician knows...


----------



## stevebuk (25 Jul 2020)

panic is now over, i have been in touch with Frank (he wired my last one)who will come over and fit it up when the switch arrives..
Thanks to everyone for their time and efforts..


----------



## donwatson (27 Jul 2020)

Good result then.


----------

